# Frost on the Deeks



## callemin (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey just wonderin if anybody has any remedies for frost on the decoys. Last few times I've been out the morning frost covered up the FFD's and I ended up brushin off as much as possible, after the first few flocks flared way out of shooting range. I've been told that de-fogger might work and stuff but if anybody has any tips on what they do that would be awesome! thanks


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Torch!


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

well i dont know how many decoys you have but i have just a few dozen and it doesnt take too long so rather than setting up the decoys right away and letting all the frost build up we camoflauge the blinds etc, then the last thing we'll do is set up dekes, helps quite a bit ive found


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ditto on waiting until the last minute to set the decoys.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I use a propain torch. Have one guy follow me holding the tank and we zip around the spread and can get 140 decoys done in about 8 mins.

I prefere plastic (Non-Flocked) decoys cause you can hold the flame on them a bit longer and they absorb more heat because of it. Only have to hit them once and you're done.

FFD's are OK to torch as long as you're not an idiot and hold a dirrect flame on them :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

fire and plastic, hmmmm sounds like a mess to me


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Throw a blanket over the fire and send a flagging signal. :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I saw a video where the guy brought a bag of salt and rubbed it on top of his decoys. It works for keeping snow off as well. Actually, it was a hunting group I saw on the satelite one night. I believe they were hunting in Idaho. I plan to give it a try one of these days.

Sean


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I use a propain torch. Have one guy follow me holding the tank and we zip around the spread and can get 140 decoys done in about 8 mins.
> 
> I prefere plastic (Non-Flocked) decoys cause you can hold the flame on them a bit longer and they absorb more heat because of it. Only have to hit them once and you're done.
> 
> FFD's are OK to torch as long as you're not an idiot and hold a dirrect flame on them :lol:


Yep. That is the best way I have seen it done.


----------



## woody41 (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw a post a few years back. get a spray bottle and fill it with isopropyl alcohol. just spray the frost. I havent' tried it, but it sounds good.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

What ever you try make sure if it's a new approach that you try it on an old deke first I'd hate to ruin the finish on a boat load of dekes.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I just can't imagine heat on a plastic decoy. alcohol might take the color off the decoy. We had this problem last weekend and wiped them with a towel. That removed most of the frost, but it came back. Luckily the frost melted off before the first flock came in


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

What about salt water solution in a spray bottle?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Some times it feels like I'm tryin to teach a blind kid to drive on here :roll:


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

We double bag our FFDs so we just set out all the decoys in the single bag beside the stake, and once the sun comes up, run around and set them on the stake..doesn't take very long to do the whole spread.


----------

